# Sugar Creek 5C Boxwoods Triplets



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

A18- Proctor Hill Farm Don Benito

















A19- Proctor Hill Farm Don Giovanni

















A20- Proctor Hill Farm DJ Forsythia

















The Whole Fam








(from left to right- doe - buck 1- buck 2)


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, she looks like such a good mama! Your babies are soooo cute! If my husband could see the photo of the doe, he would say he could tell it was a girl because she was talking. :slapfloor: Very happy for you.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats they're beautiful!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats they are gorgeous! And good size trips, too. Those boys look big!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! Yes they are all about the same size- Giovanni is the biggest of the three with Forsythia and Benito just a shade behind him,
I love chammys- so happy I finally have something other than buckskin to keep .


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are so flashy!!! :stars: congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

ADORABLE and FLASHY babies she gave you!! :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Oh my, Forsythia is so cute, and you have some very handsome boys too. Ditto, on the great momma you've got there, she loves her babies.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such beautiful little babies!


----------

